# Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten



## Steffe (8. Oktober 2016)

Hi. Musste eben viel Hauptschnur abschneiden. Kann ich die wieder mit einem doppelten grinner anknoten oder spricht irgendwas dagegen?


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

prinzipiell geht das.
aber ein Knoten ist halt immer auch ne Schwachstelle und vor allem wird er auf Dauer nerven. Kurzfristig, zur Rettung des Angeltages - ja. Ich würde dann aber bei nächster Gelegenheit die Schnur wechseln.


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Der Knoten stört beim werfen und wenn er immer durch die ringe rutscht wird er nicht lange Halten.


----------



## Steffe (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Ich glaube meine Rolle wurde falsch bespult muss dauernd Schnur abschneiden vorher war das nie der Fall. Und bei nem langen Vorfach rutscht doch der Knoten auch durch die Ringe?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Geht, aber kann nervig sein und Wurfweite kosten. Manchmal sammelt sich da auch gern mal Dreck. Schwachstelle ja, aber die haste so oder so...ob du einen Knoten hast oder mehrere. Der Tragkraftverlust summiert sich ja nicht(?)


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*



D1985 schrieb:


> ...ob du einen Knoten hast oder mehrere. Der Tragkraftverlust summiert sich ja nicht(?)



Ja, aber auch Knoten altern, den Vorfach/Wirbel/Montageknoten erneuert man oft, wie oft erneuert man einen Knoten mitten auf der Spule?


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Wenn es doch nicht soviel Schnur war die abgeschnitten wurde....
Lieber neu unterfüttern und die alte Schnur wieder drauf oder neue Schnur. Von knoten in der hauptschnur halte ich nichts


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*



Steffe schrieb:


> Hi. Musste eben viel Hauptschnur abschneiden. Kann ich die wieder mit einem doppelten grinner anknoten oder spricht irgendwas dagegen?


Der Grinner ist erstmal schlechter als der Uni-Knoten, was die Haltbarkeit betrifft, und leichter in Etappen binden und zuziehen lässt der sich auch. Der hält schon einiges wenn gescheit gebunden ...

Wegschmeißen bei wenig wurde ja schon gesagt, du schreibst aber viel. Bis 100m möchte ich wie viele andere die Schnur glatt. Nehmen wir mal 50m Verlust an, das ist doof viel. :g
Wenn möglich spule ich bei nächster Gelegenheit die ganze Hauptschnur ab und binde mit Uni-Uni die Schnur zwischen die Unterfütterungsschnur/monofile und die laufende Hauptschnur und schon stimmt die Sache wieder. 
Kein Knoten stört bei 150m das Werfen. Ich versuche immer wenigsten 150 bis besser 200m (gerade bei dünnen die eher mal reißen) draufzuhaben, da kann man erst nachspulen und dann noch komplett umdrehen.
So hält die Schnurfüllung sehr lange und man kann mit unter/-zwischenfüllen öfter wieder nachbessern. 
Macht sich mit einer zweiten gleichartigen Rolle und leerer E-Spule am besten! #6


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Mach nen Mahin Knoten, der hält besser,  ist schön klein und passt super durch die Rutenringe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Der mir von mir gerade unter dem Namen "Mahin Knoten" angeschaute ist ein Schlagschnurknoten, der taugt eher für ungleiche Schnüre als für gleiche. 
Wenn man ihn immer wieder frisch macht, ist ja alles gut, aber für Schnurflickverbindungen will man das eigentlich nicht.

Einen Knoten durch die Ringe werfen ist auf Dauer eben doof, weil der eine Alterung zeigt, da bin ich mir mit allen Bedenken oben einig. 
Ein faul herum liegender Knoten tief unten auf der Spule hat das Problem nunmal nicht.


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*



Steffe schrieb:


> Hi. Musste eben viel Hauptschnur abschneiden. Kann ich die wieder mit einem doppelten grinner anknoten oder spricht irgendwas dagegen?



Benutze den abgeschnittenen Rest für Bastelarbeiten, oder sonst was. Dann holst du das Geflecht ganz runter und ergänzt die fehlende Schnur durch monofile Unterfütterung. Ist zwar ein ziemliches Hin und Her mit den Schnüren, aber alles andere ist fragwürdiges Flickwerk!


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Ja sichi, ist ein Schlagschnurknoten.
Funzt dennoch besser als Blutknoten und co die ich vorher verwendet habe. 
Und er,, stört "am wenigsten. 
Das solche Verbindungen kein Dauerzustand sind sollte klar sein.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Je nachdem wie viel das ist, würde ich das wieder anknoten und die Schnur umdrehen, so das der Knoten weit innen liegt un am besten so wickeln, das er am unteren Spulenrand ist. Dann stört das nicht mehr und kommt voraussichtlich auch nicht zum tragen. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Deep Down (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Habe das mit Geflochtenen schon mehrfach gemacht. Ich mache einfach mit jedem Schnurende einen clinchknoten!....hält!


----------



## Flori-Bk (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

Ein Knoten ist immer eine Schwachstelle, die dich daran hindern kann den Fisch sicher landen zu können. Denn nicht nur die Hauptschnur leidet darunter, auch die Schnurlaufringe, die Wurfweite und es kann extrem nerven... Man kann es mal machen um den Angeltag zu retten aber dann auch mal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit richtig erneuern.


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*

na irgend was scheint bei dir wirklich nicht zu Stimmen .
 wenn es sich um Geflochtene handelt - na dann mach den Knoten-aber 
 wickle zu Hause es wieder ab und verspleisse die Strippe ist dann kaum noch zu merken .


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*



thanatos schrieb:


> und verspleisse die Strippe ist dann kaum noch zu merken .


|kopfkrat
Wie verspleisst man normale Geflochtene???

Ich kenn das nur mit (dickeren) Hohlschnüren im Meeresangelbereich oder dür echte Seile (also ganz andere Baustelle...)



Zur eigentlichen Frage:
Die Hauptschnur zu verknoten seh ich auch als reine Notlösung, um einen Angeltag zu retten.

Neben der (Nicht-)Sollbruchstelle mitten in der Hauptschnur ist, gerade bei Mono das Problem, daß der Knoten bem Werfen ständig verhakt!


Eine Ausnahme gibt es da aber:
:mIch hab zum Feedern gerne meine zu kurz gewordenen Spinnschnüre zusammengeknotet! 

Das ganze ist aus der Not heraus entstanden.
Nach einer dummen Perrücke auf halber Wurfweit musste ich knoten, oder heimfahren.
Hab natürlich geknotet!

Der Knoten war zwar sauber gebunden und dezent, aber trotzdem von weitem gut erkennbar.
Ich konnte gar nicht anderes als ihn ständig anzustarren (und mich darüber zu ärgern...#q
:mBis ich dort die Bisse gesehen habe...

Es war faszinierend, wie oft, auch meine feinste Spitze, keinerlei Regung gezeigt hat, obwohl der Biss am Knoten deutlich zu sehen war.
Unglaublich, wie viele deutliche Bisse an der Rute gar nicht ankamen!#q
Und fast jeder Anhieb, den ich, ohne in der Spitze etwas erkannt zu haben, gesetzt hab saß...

Bei der Anwendung ist allerdings die Tragkraft des Knotens immernoch im mehrfachen Overkillbereichs des Vorfachs und der schwere Korb zieht den Knoten auch mühelos von der Rolle!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Abgeschnittene Schnur wieder anknoten*



> Wie verspleisst man normale Geflochtene???


Bei der Stroft GTP geht das gut - habe die von WAKU bereitgestellte Anleitung zur Schlaufen-Anfertigung spaßeshalber mal getestet (mit einer Typ 5) und dann einen Zugtest gemacht

--> hält prima und ist sehr "elegant".

Ist für mich aufgrund des nötigen Nadel-Gefizzels aber keinerlei "Live-Option" - schon gar nicht mit kalten und/oder nassen Fingern und/oder miesem Licht.

Zumal die Typ 5 ja schon recht dick und stark ist - bei dünneren Versionen kommt das noch zusätzlich viel stressiger.

Zudem eignen sich, soweit ich weiß, auch nicht alle Braids aller Hersteller zum Spleißen - das ist wohl sehr stark hersteller- bzw. flechtungsabhängig.

Bei thermofusioniertem Kram (der ohnehin kein richtiges Geflecht ist) fällt das konstruktionsbedingt von vorn herein flach.

Habe das halt mit der GTP Typ 5 einfach mal getestet, weil das von WAKU explizit empfohlen wird - und ich wissen wollte, ob diese Herstellerempfehlung wirklich stimmt.

Wenn man zwei längere Schnurstücke miteinander verbinden will, braucht es bei der Stroft aber im Vergleich zur Anfertigung von Schlaufen jeweils ein paar Durchstiche mehr

--> nach meinem erfolgreichen Spleißschlaufen-Anfertigungstest hatte ich WAKU extra zwecks Verbindungsspleißen angemailt, weil ich wissen wollte, ob da dann evtl. Unterschiede bestehen (die Anleitung von WAKU bezieht sich nur auf Schlaufen für Wirbel etc.).

Habe damals eine sehr freundliche und ausführliche Antwort bekommen - die genaue und mir damals mitgeteilte Mehr-Stichzahl für die einzelnen Schnurtypen weiß ich aber leider nicht mehr auswendig.

Jedenfalls hat auch das Verbindungsspleißen mit den höheren Stichzahlen dann einwandfrei funktioniert (also zwei längere Stücke der Typ 5 miteinander verbunden) - habe auch dieses dann per Zugtest überprüft.


----------

